# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Letrozole (liqui-fem) GYNO results!

## brad504

Hello to all this is my first post. Im going to inform you of what my situation was with gyno and what it now is. 

About 6 months ago i did a prohormone cycle with superdrol clone and dbol . After the cycle ,over time, i developed a small lump about the size of 2 bb's under my right nipple. While this developed i also noticed both my nipples were giving me weird feelings while sweating in the gym. It started to scare the shit out of me. I didnt know how severe the situation was. I started doing alot of research online come to find out either surgery, thats expensive or letrozole could possibly work. Long story short I tryed letro for about 30 days. During that time i had no energy no sex drive and overall felt like complete shit. After about 3 days the burning had gone away in the gym. After about a week i could tell it had been shrinking. I read doses on the forum and tapered up and down i cant remember exactly what they were. Basically i took letro until it was gone and it cleared me rite up. 

I want everyone to know that if you have this problem dont be alarmed its fixable and letro does work. If you look around this forum you can get alot of other info on it that will help you understand what it is, how to apply it to you and where to get it. Letro worked for me and can work for you. It was a ruthless 30 days i was working out not progressing what so ever. It killed me to go to the gym or even get up. But in the end it was all worth it. Thank you LETROZOLE.

Thank you all for taking the time to read my post and I hope this helps you consider taking letro before you go under the knife.

----------


## cab335

Glad to hear that your gyno cleared up! Letrozole seems to have very mixed reviews. i recently ordered liquid letrozole and it should be here in a few days. I did an epistane cycle a few months back without proper PCT and now im stuck with some nasty gyno from estrogen rebound. I am worried about the side effects associated with letro. achey joints, and feeling like shit. I am in school right now, have a job that requires a lot of critical thinking and im worried the letro sides will make me half retarded, making it hard to function in school and work. also i am a drummer and play shows every 2 weeks or so, and im worried the sore joints will make it very difficult to play. But iv gotten to the point where im desparate to reverse this gyno. its really effecting my self confidence and can be pretty distracting doing all this research all the time. i just wanna get rid of it and get on with my life. Aside from achey joints and lack of energy, did you notice any other major sides? how was your brain functioning? Thanks

----------


## cel89

so does letro effect your strength and motivation in the gym because i was thinking of running it as my Ai for an 8 week prop cycle

----------


## cab335

Cel89: yes from what iv read on other peoples experiences u will lose gains. U will befell very aches and weak and it will be difficult at the gym. Are you running letro for gyno? To avoid losing gains I would recomend staying at a low dose. I have yet to use letrozole but I have read hundreds of threads on it. At this point I don't care about losing gains. I just wanna get rid of the gyno!!! When I'm done with letro, I will be using nolva to prevent estrogen rebound. I will pOst my experience, alOng with before and after pics. Iv have yet to see anyone dO so, which is annoying.

----------


## cab335

To answer your question, yes it will effect your stength and motivation at gym especially if your using full dose. You will feel weak and tired, and iv read it causing people to get depressed. I'd recomend using SERM like NOLVA instead. Letro is known to have some nasty sides

----------


## cel89

> Cel89: yes from what iv read on other peoples experiences u will lose gains. U will befell very aches and weak and it will be difficult at the gym. Are you running letro for gyno? To avoid losing gains I would recomend staying at a low dose. I have yet to use letrozole but I have read hundreds of threads on it. At this point I don't care about losing gains. I just wanna get rid of the gyno!!! When I'm done with letro, I will be using nolva to prevent estrogen rebound. I will pOst my experience, alOng with before and after pics. Iv have yet to see anyone dO so, which is annoying.


im using adex .5mg eod. im only asking because i was going to use letro as an AI during my entire 8 week prop cycle but i think i will only touch the stuff if i get gyno symptoms

----------


## MrJuice

i am planning a letro cycle soon, thanks for the advice

----------


## Aziri

Hey this might be my solution to my problem i posted earlier but i wanna ask what dosage did you use for the whole treatment. was it 2.5 mg ed?

----------


## cab335

I have been using letro for 1 and a half weeks now from ARR. I havnt noticed any sides really so i think it may be a bunk batch! ): My lumps dont hurts as much. thats the only improvement ive noticed. the protocol is:

Day 1: .5mg
Day 2: 1mg
Day 3: 1.5mg
Day 4: 2mg
Day 5: 2.5mg

Use 2.5 mg until your satisfied with results. When lumps are gone or shrunken to the point where you are satisfied, continue use for 1 more week. Then taper down the same way you tapered up. It is recomended to say at low dose for a week or so. Immediately switch to a SERM like NOLVADEX to avoid Estrogen Rebound. I will be stacking FormaStanzol with Letro for better results. Iv read in a few threads that formestane and Letro work great together! Ill keep everyone posted on results! If my gyno is reversed or significantly improved, i will definately post before and after pics! GYNO EFFING SUCKS!!!!!!!!!  :Hmmmm:

----------


## cab335

I wish Brad504 would come back to this thread! Im curious if his gyno came back. A lot of the time, unfortunately, gyno comes back from estro rebound. Im probably going to stay on Nolvadex for a month slowly tapering down. If my gyno is reversed, I will be SOOO F***ing pisssed if it comes back! GYNO IS A LIVING NIGHTMARE! day by day obession and being self conscious. ): I now wish i never messed around with prohormones! i would have rather done the natural route. But i guess i learn everything the hard way! Good luck to everyone in their battle against nasty gyno!

----------


## c118358a

I am starting to think all the liquids are bunk. Been trying some from different places and don't feel anything and slight gyno not really improving. Never had a lump though so not totally sure if it is real gyno or just puffy nips from water retention. Scary thought as the PCT is just as important as getting good gear for cycle.

----------


## cab335

Ya I agree. Iv been using liquid letro from ar for Over 2 weeks now with no results! This sucks! I'm going to try another site cus the stuff I have so bunk!!! Not even any side effects! I'm pissed

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> I am starting to think all the liquids are bunk. Been trying some from different places and don't feel anything and slight gyno not really improving. Never had a lump though so not totally sure if it is real gyno or just puffy nips from water retention. Scary thought as the PCT is just as important as getting good gear for cycle.






> Ya I agree. Iv been using liquid letro from ar for Over 2 weeks now with no results! This sucks! I'm going to try another site cus the stuff I have so bunk!!! Not even any side effects! I'm pissed


Hmm what have we here 
You guys must not have a clue cause arr is as legit as it gets man.
Never let me down .....
There are no guarantees letro will reverse gyno btw and if so it take a while man......

----------


## cab335

I know for sure that the batch that I got from AR-R is totally bunk!!! No stiff joints, No loss of sex drive, night sweats, NO SIDE EFFECTS! and my gyno is getting worse! Legit Letro would at least give me some of those side effects. My nipples are still sore and they feel like they are getting more puffy. I got gyno from Estrogen rebound. Not prolactin related so Letrozole should be helping. I trusted AR but got ripped off! Very dissapointing!

----------


## liftsmore

cab, when you emailed them what did they say?

I've used ar-r 's letro before and never had an issue.

----------


## cab335

Im going to email them today. I will let you know. I hope to get money back or at least store credit! Im trying to take care of this gyno before its 100% irreversable so I will most likely try another research site. Any recomendations?

----------


## austinite

> Hmm what have we here 
> You guys must not have a clue cause arr is as legit as it gets man.
> Never let me down .....
> There are no guarantees letro will reverse gyno btw and if so it take a while man......


Agree wholeheartedly.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Glad to hear that your gyno cleared up! Letrozole seems to have very mixed reviews. i recently ordered liquid letrozole and it should be here in a few days. I did an epistane cycle a few months back without proper PCT and now im stuck with some nasty gyno from estrogen rebound. I am worried about the* side effects associated with letro. achey joints, and feeling like shit. I am in school right now, have a job that requires a lot of critical thinking and im worried the letro sides will make me half retarded, making it hard to function in school and work. also i am a drummer and play shows every 2 weeks or so, and im worried the sore joints will make it very difficult to play.* But iv gotten to the point where im desparate to reverse this gyno. its really effecting my self confidence and can be pretty distracting doing all this research all the time. i just wanna get rid of it and get on with my life. Aside from achey joints and lack of energy, did you notice any other major sides? how was your brain functioning? Thanks


you wrong about EVERYTHING about letro you juist said. 
EVERYTHING you mention is from using TOO MUCH letro, not using letro effectivly. 
These side effects are form low E, can happen with ANY miss-used AI.
I have used letro a year straight last year (on cycle and hrt) and NEVER had any of these issues. if you dose 0.25mg-0.6mg eod-2X a week it wont happen for most.
only reason Im not now is because I have been using STANE to see difference. other then needing alot more dosing's over a week, its about the same.

----------


## austinite

I wish I knew the source of information that I read around here sometime. Kind of scary.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I know for sure that the batch that I got from AR-R is totally bunk!!! No stiff joints, No loss of sex drive, night sweats, NO SIDE EFFECTS! and my gyno is getting worse! Legit Letro would at least give me some of those side effects. My nipples are still sore and they feel like they are getting more puffy. I got gyno from Estrogen rebound. Not prolactin related so Letrozole should be helping. I trusted AR but got ripped off! Very dissapointing!



You are wrong. you dont need sides from letro for it to be real thats such a stupid thought process.
Also once gyno is developed it sets in ansd WONT go away, even with letro, for some it may shrink, to a point where you dont notice it as much (depends on amount of gyno) but MOST of the time if you got gyno you knwo the only way to get rid of it? 
GETTING IT CUT OUT OF YOU!! THE GLANDS CUT OUT! 
and thats not AR-R 's fault! 
I have studied their Stane and letro in last 2 yrs up to today and I tak offence to what you are saying. 
you don't even know what you are doing or what you are talking about. 
go see a doc for your gyno if its developed and get it cut out(only option for full removal most of time).
*Just because you take letro (even at super high doses that cause the side effects you speak of) DOSE NOT mean it will take away your gyno.*

Good luck on the issue though.

----------


## cab335

My gyno started with sore nips sometime around July 2012 during PCT (i used OTC. MISTAKE). I was ripped from EPISTANE cycle but started to notice soft fatty tissue around nips. I was like WTF??? then i started developing lumps. So i have a good sized lump, along with soft fatty tissue surrounding it. I have read that you can not get rid of the soft tissue with letrozole but it should clear up lumps. 2 and a half weeks of using 2.5mg a day has not done a single thing for my gyno ): It really just feels like its getting worse!

----------


## cab335

What I am saying is the batch of Letro i recieved from AR is bunk! Not saying that Arr has bad products! i have read great reviews. But why would I be the only person without a single side effect? I know that surgery is the only option to fully remove gyno! YES i have looked into it. I was hoping that Letro would reduce it and at least stop the gyno from getting worse. But i can actaully feel it continue to grow so the Letro isnt doing its job, which has made me come to the conclusion that it is a bunk batch.

----------


## toothache

What's the batch number off your letro? I just got some and want to see if it's the same batch.

----------


## cab335

Haha I'm not the only one. Brb

----------


## cab335

I'll pm you

----------


## cab335

Ok it's didn't work. It's LZ7261201

----------


## toothache

> Ok it's didn't work. It's LZ7261201


Mine is working. I've been on it for 1.5 weeks now and can tell it's working. How do you store yours? I keep mine in the fridge.

----------


## cab335

I keep it room temperature. Is your gyno shrinking? Maybe I'll ask ar for another and keep it in fridge. What kind of side effects are you experiencing?

----------

